# Afghan memorials (other than the Kandahar cenotaph) - merged



## The Bread Guy (13 May 2015)

This from the VAC Info-machine - highlights mine:


> The Honourable Erin O’Toole, Minister of Veterans Affairs, announced today that two memorials will be created in the nation’s capital to pay tribute to Canada’s Afghanistan mission and to Victoria Cross recipients. He was joined by the Honourable Pierre Poilievre, Minister responsible for the National Capital Commission, and Pierre Lemieux, Parliamentary Secretary to the Minister of Veterans Affairs.
> 
> The National Memorial to Canada’s Mission in Afghanistan and the National Victoria Cross Memorial will be placed at Richmond Landing, along Confederation Boulevard, as part of the new Memorial Route. This beautiful green space on the bank of the Ottawa River has views of Parliament Hill and will provide a quiet yet prominent place for Canadians and visitors to reflect on Canada’s mission in Afghanistan, and to read the names of those awarded the Victoria Cross. Both memorials and the Memorial Route will be officially unveiled in 2017, helping to mark Canada’s 150th year since Confederation.
> 
> ...


Since it appears, according to the wording of the news release, that one won't be able to read the names of the AFG fallen (unlike the proposed VC monument), the question of where the Kandahar monument should end up remains unanswered - unless I've missed something in the news (latest from late 2011 on figuring out where it should go here) other than the monument being brought on the road until it finds a permanent place in Ottawa.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 May 2015)

Bumped w/more details ....


> Two new national memorials honouring members of the Canadian military will be built at Richmond Landing as part of a larger new memorial route through downtown Ottawa, Veterans Affairs announced Tuesday.
> 
> The site along the Ottawa River south of Victoria Island will be home to the National Memorial to Canada's Mission in Afghanistan and the National Victoria Cross Memorial. It is already the site of the Royal Canadian Navy Monument.
> 
> The new memorials, along with a 2.8-kilometre memorial route that will link Ottawa landmarks with military significance, are expected to be unveiled in 2017 for Canada's 150th anniversary of Confederation ....


More here & here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2015)

The latest - a plaque for the 20 Star of Military Valour winners ....


> Defence Minister Jason Kenney today unveiled a commemorative plaque at the Valour Building to honour 20 recipients of the Star of Military Valour, received for their distinguished and valiant service in the presence of the enemy during Canada’s mission in Afghanistan.
> 
> *Quick Facts*
> 
> ...


More on the building in question here, and the list here***.

Still no word I've been able to find on where these'll end up.

*** - In case you have to ask, some names aren't on the list because they likely work for groups that don't like their names in public.


----------



## McG (7 Mar 2016)

... and both Afghan and Victoria Cross memorials stop.



> *Afghan war memorial in limbo as Liberals roll back perceived Tory militarism*
> Lee Berthiaume
> National Post
> 04 March 2016
> ...


http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/canadian-politics/afghan-war-memorial-in-limbo-as-liberals-roll-back-perceived-tory-militarism


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Mar 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> Hehr’s office said the Liberals are committed to marking Canada’s military history.



I originally misread the "marking" bit and thought it said "making".  I thought to myself, "boy, are they ever committed to making Canada's military, history"


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Dec 2016)

The latest ...


> The federal Liberals are now considering four different locations for a national Afghanistan war memorial — among them the Ottawa shoreline site picked by the previous Conservative government.
> 
> The federal government hasn’t decided on a location yet, said Veterans Affairs Canada spokesperson Zoltan Csepregi, responding on behalf of Veterans Affairs Minister Kent Hehr.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2017)

The latest ...


> The federal Liberal government has chosen a new location for a memorial honouring Canada’s mission in Afghanistan, hopefully bringing to an end years of political wrangling and plodding decision-making over the monument’s future.
> 
> The National Capital Commission received the request from Canadian Heritage last Friday to approve land use for a location between Vimy Place and the Ottawa River pathway, just west of the Canadian War Museum.
> 
> ...


 :waiting:


----------



## brihard (3 Jun 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The latest ... :waiting:



That's friggin' excellent. At the October VAC stakeholders meeting, the commemoration advisory group gave us a brief on the four proposed sites. The Richmond Landing site was the one they recommended as opposed to outside the War Museum. The rest of us pretty broadly panned that idea basd on how out of the way it is. A poll was taken of thsoe of us on site, with very strong support coming back for the War Museum site. Part of the issue there was that soil contamination could well mean the whole budget would be eaten up just dealing with getting the site prepped. Anyway, that went over like a fart in church, so it's nice to see that they have reconsidered and have gone with the better site, even at some potentially higher cost.

The stakeholder summit presentation on the memorial can be found summarized here: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/stakeholder-engagement/commemoration


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jun 2019)

Bumped with the latest …


> The National Monument to Canada’s Mission in Afghanistan will be located across from the Canadian War Museum, on the other side of Booth Street, the National Capital Commission board of directors unanimously decided Thursday.
> 
> The $5-million monument was previously slated to be built at the Richmond Landing upper plaza, near the Portage Bridge, but people who participated in a 2016 summit held by the Department of National Defence and Veterans Affairs Canada wanted the monument located west of the War Museum.
> 
> ...


----------



## brihard (20 Jun 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Bumped with the latest …



That’s an excellent spot.


----------



## dimsum (20 Jun 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> That’s an excellent spot.



Will that memorial be a duplicate of the one in DND?


----------



## brihard (20 Jun 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Will that memorial be a duplicate of the one in DND?



Doubtful. They'll be holding a design competition.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Jun 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The museum didn’t support building the monument west of the building.


Anyone know why the War Museum didn't want the memorial near by?


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2019)

A bit more from the VAC info-machine ...


> The Government of Canada recognizes the importance of having a special place to honour the over 40,000 Canadian women and men in uniform – as well as the hundreds of civilians and government officials – who served in Afghanistan between 2001 and 2014. Tragically, 158 Canadian Armed Forces members and seven civilians died in the cause of international peace and freedom during this mission.
> 
> Today (20 June), the National Capital Commission Board of Directors granted Federal Land Use Approval of the proposed LeBreton Flats location in Ottawa for the National Monument to Canada’s Mission in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Furniture (21 Jun 2019)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Anyone know why the War Museum didn't want the memorial near by?



I believe the reason is they didn't want the museum associated with one war more than the others, or something to that effect.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Jun 2019)

Furniture said:
			
		

> I believe the reason is they didn't want the museum associated with one war more than the others, or something to that effect.


Thanks


----------



## brihard (21 Jun 2019)

Furniture said:
			
		

> I believe the reason is they didn't want the museum associated with one war more than the others, or something to that effect.



That’s my recollection as well.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Nov 2019)

What's coming to Queen's Park ...


> Today, the Ontario government unveiled the design for the Memorial to Honour Canadian Heroes of the War in Afghanistan, a monument to honour the veterans and the fallen members of the Canadian Armed Forces who served in Afghanistan.
> 
> "During the war in Afghanistan, more than 40,000 Canadian soldiers fought with courage and honour to defend our values and keep the world safe," said Premier Doug Ford. "Canadians are forever grateful for their bravery and our government will always stand shoulder-to-shoulder with our nation's veterans and troops."
> 
> ...


More in backgrounder here and attached graphics.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jan 2020)

The latest ...


> *Veterans Affairs Canada launches online consultations on the design guidelines for the National Monument to Canada’s Mission in Afghanistan *
> 
> The Government of Canada recognizes the importance of having a special place to honour the more than 40,000 Canadians in uniform—as well as the hundreds of civilians and government officials—who served in Afghanistan between 2001 and 2014. The National Monument to Canada’s Mission in Afghanistan will recognize the commitment and sacrifice of Canadians who served in Afghanistan, and the support provided to them at home.
> 
> ...


More info about the proposed memorial here, and you can fill out the online survey here.


----------

